# New Team RadioShack Colors



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

Switched duing the Tour de Suisse

*New*









*Old*









Much better looking.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you like the new or old? The new looks 1980s.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

The new RadioShack theme will be added to the P1 options shortly (within 2 weeks or so).
Both options will be available to purchase.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

tbb001 said:


> The new RadioShack theme will be added to the P1 options shortly (within 2 weeks or so).
> Both options will be available to purchase.


Great! I'll get one of each. :eek6:


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Cool!!!! White hoods!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

To me, it went from boring and ugly to slightly less boring and less ugly.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

ghost6 said:


> Do you like the new or old? The new looks 1980s.


Agreed.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> To me, it went from boring and ugly to slightly less boring and less ugly.


Yup. They should take a page from Cannondale, Scott or perhaps even Giant in the design dept. Simpler is better. You can make red, black, white and yellow work with making it look like a hot mess, which is what the new team bike looks like.

Actually if they made some minor changes to the old Shack bike it would be nicer than the new one. The seat stays, seat tube and chainstay should have solid black with a red stripe and yellow stripe. Ditch the circled R's on the seat tube. The top and down tube should be black toward the rear and fade to grey toward the front with a grey fork. Again, ditch the circled R's. and fewer "Trek" logos, two huge "Treks" in white on the top and down tube should be enough.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd lean toward this color scheme: https://cdn-community2.livestrong.c...8311b2e9-ded4-43ca-a0a3-97f62ec5dba2.Full.jpg


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

ghost6 said:


> I'd lean toward this color scheme: https://cdn-community2.livestrong.c...8311b2e9-ded4-43ca-a0a3-97f62ec5dba2.Full.jpg


The Livestrong Unity theme will be available with P1 as well.


----------



## SilverBack14 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm glad they got rid of the grey at the front. I like the new scheme much better.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

The black and red isn't getting old, I swear.


----------



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

tbb001 said:


> The new RadioShack theme will be added to the P1 options shortly (within 2 weeks or so).
> Both options will be available to purchase.


Why is the new RadioShack TDF theme $629.99 less expensive than the old? 

Thanks!


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Classic Bikes said:


> Why is the new RadioShack TDF theme $629.99 less expensive than the old?
> 
> Thanks!


The old RS theme has a ton of RS logos on it that must all be applied and masked off individually.
The new RS theme has far less RS logos, so it doesn't take nearly as long to paint as the old one.


----------



## Classic Bikes (Jun 14, 2010)

tbb001 said:


> The old RS theme has a ton of RS logos on it that must all be applied and masked off individually.
> The new RS theme has far less RS logos, so it doesn't take nearly as long to paint as the old one.


Thank you very much for the quick reply. It is remarkable all of the work that goes into making one of these amazing bikes!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuDjg3qpaQs


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I definitely prefer the look of the new one. The Scott tour bikes this year are pretty clean designs--but most Scott bikes are very loud and noisy. I like the look of their stock bikes, but I certainly wouldn't categorize them as plain.


----------

